# What kind of piranha?



## butterfly (May 17, 2006)

What kind of piranha?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

large adult S. sanchezi. That fish was caught in Peru.


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pete Henderson, the fellow that took the photo and I have discussed his photo several years ago. The species name was not corrected at his site. No biggie. It is what I said it was, S. sanchezi.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

That's one high back Sanchezi, very nice one.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

thats a beautiful s.sanchezi


----------



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

Butterfly..................
What kind of piranha?
















UAHUAHUAHUAHUAH............................ind. ip


----------

